# Triplewax creates two-phase Shake & Shine Waterless Wash and Wax



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Triplewax creates two-phase Shake & Shine Waterless Wash and Wax

•	No water required - spray on and wipe off
•	Contains three waxes for deep and glossy shine
•	No need for buckets, hosepipes and sponges
•	Available in the UK and Ireland now

Ever since Triplewax created its first car shampoo more than 40 years ago, it has constantly developed new and increasingly innovative products - but its latest, called Triplewax Shake & Shine, is taking it a phase further. Two phases, to be precise.

Triplewax Shake & Shine Waterless Wash and Wax contains a wash layer and a wax layer, which are activated when the container is shaken. The formulation has been developed to encapsulate dirt and prevent scratching. Shake & Shine will lift away road grime, tar, sticky residues, bugs, bird lime and oil from painted surfaces and leaves a wax layer enhancing the paint's finish.

Sarah Taylor, Product Manager at Triplewax, says: 'We created Triplewax Shake & Shine to give customers a product that is easy to use anywhere. It's especially useful where water isn't available - such as if someone doesn't have outdoor washing facilities, if they're away from home, or if they simply want to enhance their car's appearance between washes.'

Anthony Dymond, Valeting Development Manager, explains: 'The upper phase contains surface-wetting attributes, which detach, lift and encapsulate soils. The ingredients also degrease and clean the surface, and refined oils enhance the gloss and depth of colour on painted surfaces. These attributes mean that Shake & Shine can be used without washing the car first.'

The solvents and oils help reduce surface tension, enabling rapid wetting, coating and encapsulation of gritty particles.

Meanwhile, the larger lower phase contains paint conditioners and three different waxes, which enhances and protects the paint's gloss.

All the user needs to do is shake the container to activate the formula, spray on to their vehicle, wipe over with a clean and dry microfibre cloth, and then buff off with another clean microfibre cloth.

Triplewax Shake & Shine is available from major retailers, and is available to the trade at www.tetrosylexpress.com


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds interesting. Might have to give that a go on the chauffeur workhorse.


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

Looks a bit like showroom shine


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

BEADING SHINY said:


> Looks a bit like showroom shine


Yeah looks similar and will do the same job so its success will depend on the price.


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah looks similar and will do the same job so its success will depend on the price.


Price not looking to bad

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triplewax...Vehicle-Cleaning-Cleaner-Tww100-/400883606436


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

My old man bought some of this from Halfords at weekend as they have 3 for 2 at moment. Its not something I would use personally but will see what his views are as he currently uses showroom shine.


----------

